# Idea for a comic series (That was made by King Cheetah, I just came up with notes)



## BLADEDGE (Apr 5, 2014)

last year at X-Mas, king-cheetah gave me the Intellectual rights to his character, Lady Rachel Wagsworth. to quote his inkbuny journal on Adoptables: " you will TRULY own the character! Further develop them into comics or stories, produce merchandise, whatever you please." in other words: I own her (per say), lock stock & barrel.


for those who dont know what the crap i'm talking about, here's a file photo of her from my galary (which i colored of course): https://www.furaffinity.net/view/12015076/


basicly, he called it "The Rat Catcher's Tale" and the only line of plot that he posted was "Our hero Thomas Tabbyton pursues a a fiendish cabal set on usurping power in the Empire, alternately aided and bedeviled by the saucy sorceress Rachael Wagsworth."


then, i came up with story ideas for him to play with and then some time later he stated I should do his story.


basicly i was wondering: are there any vic...imean....volentears to help me out with this pipe dream?

there are some catches though:

1:  One of the chapters involve lady W Getting milked

B: the setting is victorian-era steampunk

and GREEN: the hero is in the 10-19 year old range (basicly: 1X.)

i'm gonna recive some threats from this, am I?


----------



## BLADEDGE (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Idea for a comic series (That was made by King Cheetah, I just came up with notes*

yup, this thread got only one star, so this is going downhill fast


----------



## Kitsune134 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Idea for a comic series (That was made by King Cheetah, I just came up with notes*

I have an idea for a harem furry comic. Like the name suggests, it will be inspired by the harem anime genre with the male protagonist surrounded by female protagonists, thus getting into crazy adventures.


----------



## Jesse220 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Idea for a comic series (That was made by King Cheetah, I just came up with notes*

I would rather see a Yiff comic With Furries and humans having sex.


----------

